# Galaxy tab - Google services can't see wifi connection



## bogaty (Dec 1, 2007)

I bought an S2 9.7" tablet two weeks ago. Up until three days ago, everything was functioning as it should. Now, I cannot get GooglePlay, YouTube, Gmail, or the tablet's update features to see my wifi connection. I can still access email from other accounts and use the web browser so the connection is fine. The Tablet recognizes the connection and reports the signal strength is fine but I simply cannot get the device to see the aforementioned items.

Steps I've tried so far. None have worked.

1) Double checking for direct time and date on Tablet (I read that this can be an issue).

2) Forgetting and re-linking to the wifi connection.

3) Going into airplane mode, forcing stop on all affected software, clearing cache and reconnecting. (This caused GooglePlay to work again for about 20 minutes before failing again but did nothing to fix the other issues.)

5) Testing on a different WiFi network. (GooglePlay worked for about 20 minutes and crapped out. Nothing else would work.)

4) Rolling back all updates.

5) Changing DCHP to static and changing DNS1 to 8.8.8.8 and DNS2 to 8.8.4.4 (Couldn't get the tablet to save the changes)

6) Resetting my router.

7) Factory reset on the tablet. 

8) Hard reset on the tablet.


I contacted Samsung tech support and they don't know what to make of it. They want me to ship the tablet to the only service centre in Canuckistan, 3000 KM away.


I'm stumped at this point. Any tips? My laptop, desktop, and iPhone all have no issues with the WiFi connection. (Although my Philips Hue bridge also often loses connection to the router.)

The router is an ActionTec provided by my landlady's ISP, Telus.


----------

